# General wiring question



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I have 2 zw transformer and one kw for my layout. 
four separate trains + a trolley
11 operating accessories
2 beacons 2 floodlights
street lights
10 crossing gates
2 operating buildings
various signal lights
12 + switches

What is the best way to wire this many things? The only thing I know for sure? is to put in a bus to wire the tracks to. Everything will go under the table. I believe that the tracks will have solder connections to the bus every three feet.

How do I split everything else up?

thanks,

Gary 

I'll be happy to be directed to any previous discussion on this subject, thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you need to start by deciding how many powered loops you'll have, i.e. how many simultaneous loops will be running. I'm assuming this is all conventional, since I don't see mention of any TMCC of DCS.

If the switches are O-31 models, I'd recommend separate power to the switches so they'll run on constant voltage. The O-27 switches typically don't offer that, though you can modify them for constant voltage.

How about showing us a layout of what you intend to have on the layout, a graphic would be nice.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Working today (sigh) but, I'll put it together over the next several days. Yes, it's all old-school. The switches all have the constant voltage plugs available.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We look forward to your post.


----------

